#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Can't link footer text to text in body so it changes automatically

## Ochimus

Apologies if this has been covered already, but haven't managed to find anything similar on here.

How can I link specific text in the body of the Word document (e.g. "Court Location ") to the footer, so that if I replace the text with "Old Bailey", the footer also says the same automatically?

All suggestions, solutions and pointers accepted gratefully

Ochimus

----------


## jeffreybrown

Hi Ochimus,

Take a look at using a content control.

#8 Here

or

Here

----------


## Ochimus

Jeffrey,

Many thanks for prompt response.

Followed the TechRepublic process, but seem to have one problem.

As you can see on the attached, the Field in the Footer changes automatically whenever I change the relevant Content Control, but when I put Fields in the main body of the text to link to other CCs, they change automatically the first time but then change only if I highlight the text containing the fields and press F9?

Can see the End User having a real problem with that.

Am I missing something?

Ochimus

----------


## macropod

You don't need a content control for this. Simply apply a unique Style name to the content you want to replicate, then insert a STYLEREF field in the page header referring to the Style. See: http://wordfaqs.ssbarnhill.com/StyleRef.htm

----------


## jeffreybrown

Hi Paul,

Is there a decided benefit of the STYLEREF over the CC?

----------


## macropod

Definitely. A Content Control won't of itself put anything into a page header; you'd need to supplement it with either a macro (meaning the document has to be saved in the docm format) or the same Style & STYLEREF combo I already suggested. Plus, the STYLEREF approach works in all Word versions & platforms, which Content Controls don't.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Thanks Paul.  After some testing, I can see the benefit now.

----------


## Ochimus

Major apologies to everyone who responded to the call.

Was sure I thanked everyone and marked this as "SOLVED" at the time! Isn't senility FUN?

Mea Culpa, Mea Culpa. . . 

Ochimus

----------

